# Help! Stop the barking thru the night



## markhurn (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi all. We’ve had Oscar around 9 days now, brought him home when he was 10 weeks. He is adorable, getting there with toilet training and trying to stop the biting. We’re crate training him and he’s going to be alone for a few hours 3 days a week. During the day he sometime takes himself off to his crate , we’ve been out during the day and left him crated and he cry’s/barks for a little while then settles but the nights are terrible. 
We try to get him to toilet after his evening meal and before bedtime but on numerous occasions when we’ve left him for the night he has soiled his crate. He barks constantly and seems to get in such a state that results in going to the toilet. We’ve been down, cleaned it up and settled him again with varying results...
One night - cried and barked for 2 hours then settled him , stayed asleep for 4 hours
Couple of nights just hasn’t stopped and have come in his room (dining room) and slept on sofa next to him without engaging him and he settled straight away. But don’t feel we’re doing him any favours by sleepovers by near him. 
If he does toilet in the crate it seems to be soon after we leave him. On Friday this week he barked and cried and knowing the toilet situation I went to check after about 15 minutes (around 11.30?) Had done a little bit so cleaned Him up and left him. My son came down to get a drink and sat outside his crate until He was settled (only a couple of minutes) and then left him and he then slept right through until around 5 yesterday morning with no fuss. Progress we thought! However last night we left him, barked for over an hour , checked and no mess, left him but continued to bark. By 3.15 after over 3 hours of barking (and bearing in mind we’d been awake since 5 yesterday morning) we could take no more so again I came down and laid on the sofa. Again he settled until around 5.30, had breakfast and has crashed out now. Seems to be one step forward two steps back. Would have thought that barking non stop for maybe half hour would tire him out but it doesn’t ! We can ignore the barking for so long but he just seems relentless! Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Does he get enough mental and physical stimulation during the day so that he is tried at night? Is he not napping at all during the day? Puppies should be getting somewhere between 15-20 hours of sleep. He could be extremely over tired which is making him cranky. Also he is just a baby why not start the crate in your bedroom and slowly move it to where you want it to be. That will save you and him a lot of stressful nights. Also he definitely will need to be let out during the night to pee. A puppy that age will not be able to hold it in for a full night and definitely needs to pee before bed time. With Zelda our last outing was about 11pm and then again sometime during the night.


----------



## markhurn (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi , thanks for your reply. Waiting for his next vaccinations so is only going in our garden at present to toilet so not getting lots of exercise. We play with him during the day and try to keep him occupied although he does sleep a lot during the day. Tends to sleep (unfortunately) for the best part of the evening before bed!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

He is a baby who has left everything he has known and is lonely. Either stay down with him or take his crate to your room so he can sleep. He is not playing you up he is sad and scared


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

If you're not exercising him physically at the moment then try upping mental exercise with lots of training and other mental games. Also letting a puppy cry out in that way can cause some mental damage in the future. He is a baby and is really unsure of his surroundings as things have just drastically changed for him very suddenly. I really think letting him sleep with you or you sleeping with him will save everyone a lot of stress. Once he is more secure in his new home and life you can get him used to sleeping on his own.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

I feel your pain. We had Jackson from 8 weeks old and he never really became a fan of the crate. he would settle in the end but maximum 4-5 hrs before waking every morning around 4am

Luckily for us he never soiled in his crate and toilet trained so well that we now have him sleep on our bed (17 weeks old) and he now sleeps from around 10pm till 6am or earlier when I get up for work weekdays

In saying all of this we found that by the 2nd week we found he relaxed more in the crate and getting used to his "routine"

Hope it gets better sooner


----------

